# Chausson Flash 08 contiboard stuff



## Martin1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi
Have just purchased our first MH, a 2008 Flash 08, and having been out in it a couple of times, do not understand why it does not have a little (say 150mm wide) shelf behind the fixed bed, under the overhead storage cupboards for putting things on temporarily overnight such as books, glasses (wine), glasses (eyes), etc. etc.
Thinking of putting one in myself, but want the colour to match exactly so as to make it look as though it has always been there.
Have tried googling Chausson fixtures and fittings, optional extras etc., but no luck.
May seem a strange question but........., does anyone sell such matching contiboard, or does anyone have any other bright ideas??!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting question. Might it be worth emailing / phoning the factory for the 'type' of wood / veneer they use?

Gerald


----------

